# linkin park song



## wetlknboutpractice2222 (Feb 7, 2010)

i found another linkin park song that seems like it relates to dp dr somewhere i belong check it out and adam duritz from counting crows also has a type of dissorder like this those songs all ways make me think positive


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

wetlknboutplayoffs2222 said:


> i found another linkin park song that seems like it relates to dp dr somewhere i belong check it out and adam duritz from counting crows also has a type of dissorder like this those songs all ways make me think positive


Here is a thread on Adam Duritz including interviews in which he talks about his dissociation:
http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/19550-adam-duritz/

I am pretty sure it 's not meant to be about DP, but how about Blinding by Florence and the Machine:





It starts like this:
"Seems that I have been held, in some dreaming state
A tourist in the waking world, never quite awake
No kiss, no gentle word could wake me from this slumber"


----------



## Kappe (Feb 4, 2010)

I think limb bizkit did a song about Dp.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

Linkin Park uses the same girl (or they are extremely similar looking) in two of his songs with music videos about DP.
Crawling and Numb. Chester (lead) probably has experience with it having faced anxiety issues in his earlier life.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

but today they do pussy music with linkin park or his gothic son "dead by sunrise".


----------



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Yikes!!


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> Yikes!!


what?


----------

